# 95165 & 95004



## vickiete (Nov 7, 2014)

When you charge the CPT Code 95165 twice (2 vials) for same date of service, do you use the 59 modifier? Also, when you charge the 95004 multiple times on the same date, what modifier do you use.

Thanks for any help.  I am new to Allergy and I have posted several posts to the AAPC.  I would greatly appreciate any help that any Coder is willing to give me.  I am brand new to learning Allergy and I just want to be sure I am doing the coding correctly.


----------



## ieshiarenee (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello,
We bill both the codes with units, and have not been having any issues. 
(95004 x50)
(95165 x12)

Hope this helps.


----------



## vickiete (Nov 13, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your reply.

Vickie


----------



## mburke81 (Dec 1, 2014)

I also use units,  I tried two vials and it confuses the insurance.  So one line with total units works best.


----------

